# ISO 99-04 Hiniker mount for Super Duty



## Mwhitenoise (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, I'm looking to get a Hiniker QH1 mount for my 2003 F250. The Hiniker mounts for the 99-04 year range should work. I have cash and also a QH1 mount for an 02-08 Ram 1500 should that interest anyone. Closer to Fond du Lac, WI the better.







Thanks for reading, let me know! PFA.


----------

